# List of allowed/not allowed vehicles?



## heyimjason (Nov 27, 2015)

I saw a list somewhere that showed that the Mirage and the Versa are not allowed. Since I can never seem to find a way to contact support, I figured I'd ask here. Is there an official list of vehicles that Uber does not allow?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

It varies by city. Not all cities have a list.


----------



## heyimjason (Nov 27, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> It varies by city. Not all cities have a list.


Where is a list of the city lists? If there is no city list, how would one know which vehicles are not allowed?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

You can ask at your greenlight hub.

Mine implied that any 4 door vehicle made after 2001 with seatbelts for 4 passengers is good to go for UberX.


----------



## UberPI (Feb 18, 2017)

Question, what about a Ford F150, SuperCab, 4 doors, 4x4 Pickup, 2015 model, allowed?


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

UberPI said:


> Question, what about a Ford F150, SuperCab, 4 doors, 4x4 Pickup, 2015 model, allowed?


Probably but you'd definitely loose money driving something like that around for Uber. I've seen a ridgeline driving around for Uber before.


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

I've taken rides in double cab pickups used for TNC duty, and see them out on Cardinal Loop (Austin's informal TNC lot) frequently. You might get some praise and high ratings from pax for the extra space vs. a midsize or compact sedan, but I wouldn't use a truck for UberX level trips unless I already owned the vehicle- the low fuel economy will kill your profits, and even double-cab pickups don't have enough seat belts and seats to qualify for XL. 

TNCs might want to consider making a special category for requesting double-cab pickup trucks and larger vans. Some airport customers would probably like having the extra space for luggage, and if the rates are in between X-level and XL-level, it might make it worth more for those folks who drive TNC in Honda Ridgelines or EcoBoost Ford F150s. 

Regarding approved vehicle lists, try Googling your city uber vehicle requirements.
i.e. "Uber Austin vehicle requirements" 

You can also search on uber.com or idrivewithuber.com for vehicle lists. 

Some cities ban certain vehicle models (like the subcompacts mentioned earlier in this thread, or Crown Victorias, especially former police cars).


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

heyimjason said:


> I saw a list somewhere that showed that the Mirage and the Versa are not allowed. Since I can never seem to find a way to contact support, I figured I'd ask here. Is there an official list of vehicles that Uber does not allow?


https://www.uber.com/drive/omaha/vehicle-requirements/


----------



## heyimjason (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm familiar with the requirements. I'm specifically wondering about a list of allowed/not allowed vehicles. I've conflicting stories about Uber allowing X make/model, or not allowing X make/model (such as Crown Vics). I even saw a list somewhere that said Uber didn't allow Nissan Versas (which I thought was weird, considering they look fine and they're the cheapest new car out there).


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

heyimjason said:


> I'm familiar with the requirements. I'm specifically wondering about a list of allowed/not allowed vehicles. I've conflicting stories about Uber allowing X make/model, or not allowing X make/model (such as Crown Vics). I even saw a list somewhere that said Uber didn't allow Nissan Versas (which I thought was weird, considering they look fine and they're the cheapest new car out there).


I'm amazed you would expect us to known what models are not allowed in your market. Why don't you sign up your car and find out?


----------



## heyimjason (Nov 27, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> I'm amazed you would expect us to known what models are not allowed in your market. Why don't you sign up your car and find out?


I didn't assume it was different per market. I don't see why one vehicle would be allowed in one city and not another. I also figured that if there were official lists, that someone would be able to point me in the right direction. It sounds like there are no official lists of allowed or disallowed vehicles.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

heyimjason said:


> I didn't assume it was different per market. I don't see why one vehicle would be allowed in one city and not another. I also figured that if there were official lists, that someone would be able to point me in the right direction. It sounds like there are no official lists of allowed or disallowed vehicles.


It IS city and country specific

Some places even got 2door Ferraris for skyhigh rates.

City lists are based on what they think their customers would/should/might think


----------



## heyimjason (Nov 27, 2015)

Adieu said:


> It IS city and country specific
> 
> Some places even got 2door Ferraris for skyhigh rates.
> 
> City lists are based on what they think their customers would/should/might think


Which leads me back to: where can I find these lists?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

heyimjason said:


> Which leads me back to: where can I find these lists?


Your local Greenlight hub or google.


----------



## heyimjason (Nov 27, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Your local Greenlight hub or google.


Google has nothing about official lists, and if they do exist, they should be on Uber's site - which they are not. I just got back from the hub and the guy told me he wasn't aware of any such lists.


----------



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

I figured that, other that the requirement, there was no specific list of vehicles for X that were/weren't allowed.

As for Select -- that's a different story


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

Here in Columbus, they ban the Chevy Spark for being a 4 passenger car.

But they did not ban the Volt.

The Mirage and Versa are 5 passenger cars. Probably banned for being cheap.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

First off, I can't believe you actually take the approved vehicle list seriously, I mean hell, Uber doesn't. For pretty much every market, it says 4 INDEPENDENTLY OPENING DOORS, yet I see so many SUV"s and pickups and Honda Elements which don't qualify, and if you say something to Uber, they look at you like you've sprouted a 3rd head.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Lyft has a Porsche Cayman on its list.


No, NOT Cayenne... CAYMAN.

These lists were copy pasted from somewhere with zero thought, perhaps a catalogue or popularity list or reliability study citing cars by "class'


----------



## heyimjason (Nov 27, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Lyft has a Porsche Cayman on its list.
> 
> No, NOT Cayenne... CAYMAN.
> 
> These lists were copy pasted from somewhere with zero thought, perhaps a catalogue or popularity list or reliability study citing cars by "class'


Are you saying they don't allow the Cayenne?


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

heyimjason said:


> Are you saying they don't allow the Cayenne?


He's saying there's a 2 door 2 seater car on the lyftt premier list

Every city has a vehicle requirement listing on the uber website, the list isn't perfect as Uber will make exceptions to the select list, they obviously also ignore their own rules about seat belt and door requirements.. Lots of xl cars that can only hit 4 or 5 pax instead of the required 6 that they have listed. Like Frontier guys said lots of Elements, fj cruisers and pick ups that don't have independent opening rear doors. 
What's funny about the 2014 or newer element is its on the Uber Select list in Denver even though the doors don't open independently, there's only 4 seats in the car and 2011 was the last year the Element was made.

That being said if you're planning on buying a vehicle to do uber in follow the list to be 100% sure you'll be able to use it

I know in Denver as long as the car is 2002 or newer has 5 seat belts (probably get away with 4 lol) and can pass a basic mechanical inspection you'll be on the road making massive uber driver earnings


----------



## Southdiver (Jan 10, 2017)

The basic requirements are:
4 doors
5 seatbelts
No older then a certain age (varies on location but typically 10 years old
Pass a basic safety inspection

If your vehicle meets these basic requirements, you should be good to go.


----------



## heyimjason (Nov 27, 2015)

Yeah.. I get all that, and I've been driving for about 2 weeks now. I'm not sure why he posted on a dead thread.


----------



## mugupo (Feb 8, 2017)

I was thinking of Mirage too till I found they had only has 4 seats which I don't think gonna past the inspection even if you do you could run in to problem from passenger. Honda Clarity is better overall car than mirage you get a lot more miles and can seat 5 but you has to wait till next or end of the year to get it.


----------



## MattF150SupCab (Apr 1, 2017)

UberPI said:


> Question, what about a Ford F150, SuperCab, 4 doors, 4x4 Pickup, 2015 model, allowed?


Did you pass inspection and start driving with your F150 Supercab? I have my inspection tomorrow morning and the Uber rep I've been talking with said they will accept me because it's still 4 doors. I explained it's not the Crew cab style and they only open when the driver/passenger door open. He still said it was fine.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

MattF150SupCab said:


> Did you pass inspection and start driving with your F150 Supercab? I have my inspection tomorrow morning and the Uber rep I've been talking with said they will accept me because it's still 4 doors. I explained it's not the Crew cab style and they only open when the driver/passenger door open. He still said it was fine.


They thought you meant SuperCrew

Might still slip in under radar tho


----------



## MattF150SupCab (Apr 1, 2017)

Adieu said:


> They thought you meant SuperCrew
> 
> Might still slip in under radar tho


I'll let you guys know in about an hour or so


----------



## MattF150SupCab (Apr 1, 2017)

MattF150SupCab said:


> I'll let you guys know in about an hour or so


Denied, has to be 4 fully independent doors. Supercabs are not allowed.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Uber approves any car as a 2nd vehicle. Even Corvettes.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Jagent said:


> Uber approves any car as a 2nd vehicle. Even Corvettes.


In Singapore, where Ferrari and Corvettes are a separate premium class?


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Adieu said:


> In Singapore, where Ferrari and Corvettes are a separate premium class?


Right here in the good old USA. Try it, you'll see. They approved my 2 door. I've not Ubered in it, but it got approved.


----------

